# tiny white bugs, please help me get rid of them.



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

I have these tiny white bugs in my shrimp only tanks. They swim with very fast jump like motions. I can't get a good picture of one, they're so small. I put a small guppy juvenile in to eat them and it seems to control the bugs. Has anyone had these little bugs and can I get rid of them without fish to eat them. I can use chemicals but I don't want to kill the shrimps.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Bill.

They are copepods (signs of a healthy tank). You could get some micro-rasboras (Boraras genus) or some Dario Dario to eat them, or just leave them be. As long as hydra or planaria aren't mixed in there too, your good to go!

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pods are a natural fish food for small fry so don't stress out over them in your tank.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, just really anal about bugs lol


----------

